
ActivityWatch: Open-Source Time/Productivity Tracker - mettamage
https://github.com/ActivityWatch/activitywatch
======
mettamage
While this has been submitted a year ago, I want to give it more attention.
Commercial time trackers get all the light of day through Show HN [1]. This
isn't my project, but I do think this should get the light of day because it's
open-source and free (as in beer).

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=time+tracking](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=time+tracking)

